# Pregnant cat bleeding when passing stool



## Bethany89 (Jul 15, 2016)

My pregnant cat is bleeding from her bum when she passes stools but had two opinions do not know what to believe


----------



## Bethany89 (Jul 15, 2016)

How do I create a thread please


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

You have done .
She needs to see a vet. Are you sure it's rectal bleeding , not vaginal ? Is she constipated ?


----------



## Bethany89 (Jul 15, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> You have done .
> She needs to see a vet. Are you sure it's rectal bleeding , not vaginal ? Is she constipated ?


Been to two vets had two opinions yes its from her rectal area not vaginal sometimes she is constipated sometimes she not


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not sure what to suggest then. 
Try to avoid her being constipated , what food is she on ? Add some water to make sure she's getting enough fluid.
How far into pregnancy is she ?
What have the vets suggested ?


----------



## Bethany89 (Jul 15, 2016)

One vet said possible abortion another vet said she could be stretching her muscles.... She eats canned food also cat treats thinking about trying her on complete cat biscuits see if theres any difference


----------



## Bethany89 (Jul 15, 2016)

She is about 6 weeks four days


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Biscuits won't help constipation. When is she due?


----------



## Bethany89 (Jul 15, 2016)

All i know is sometime in August hun


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

August is 4 1/2 weeks long... That's a big window, makes a big difference if there are problems or will do once August is nearly upon us.


----------



## Bethany89 (Jul 15, 2016)

I think so all i know is she is 6 weeks 4 days


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

6 weeks 4 days is very exact. Does this mean you know what date she mated, or is it a date from the vet? Cat pregnancy is an average of 65 days. Kittens born before day 60 generally don't survive, and a cat with a pregnancy continuing past day 70 needs to see the vet.

*if* she is indeed 6 weeks 4 days, that is 46 days (6*7 = 42, 42+4 = 46), so she has 19 days left to go. That gives a due date of 4th August, but this hangs entirely on how accurate that 6 weeks 4 days is.

This also means if the bleeding is vaginal kittens are being lost, possibly vaginally, possibly reabsorbed.

It also strikes me that to know how pregnant she is but not what her due date is means you know very little indeed about cat pregnancy & delivery, and looking after cats with kittens. Some reading is in order. This is a good place to start:

http://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens

One really important thing I don't think it mentions is she shouldn't be allowed out from at least a week before delivery until she is spayed. Female cats are quite capable off coming into call while nursing kittens and you can end up with her always getting pregnant before you can spay her if she goes out freely. She might also have the kittens somewhere outside the house, or have an accident when she is nursing tiny kittens and believe me, having to hand-feed every 2 hours is very very hard work, plus the outlook for hand-fed kittens is not good compared to those fed by their mothers.


----------



## Bethany89 (Jul 15, 2016)

O know its may sound a little silly but my dad was doing a family meal he opened the kitchen window then my cat went missing on 31st may 2016 she came back four days after she is usually an indoor cat


----------



## Bethany89 (Jul 15, 2016)

This is her second litter after my uncle passed her to me when she was pregnant i did very well and did not notice any blood in her stools but this time i have noticed.. She goes in her bed for a few minutes then lays on the laminate flooring a few minutes then back in the bed


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Why would the vet tell you she might be having an abortion if he also said the bleeding was rectal, not vaginal? Surely, even the most basic understanding of reproduction would suggest that kittens are grown in the uterus, not the rectum, therefore rectal bleeding would be indicative of nothing other than rectal bleeding, and certainly not an abortion! To refer to your second explanation, where would she be stretching her muscles? Muscles do not bleed when stretched, otherwise local gyms would be a-wash with blood! They do bleed when torn, but if she has torn rectal muscles, then this has nothing to do with pregnancy.

I would change vets very, very swiftly if this is indeed what they have told you.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Bethany89 said:


> O know its may sound a little silly but my dad was doing a family meal he opened the kitchen window then my cat went missing on 31st may 2016 she came back four days after she is usually an indoor cat


What was very silly was not getting her spayed after her first litter. I agree with Carly that if accurately reported your vet has said some very strange things.

As you have discovered female cats in call often do a good imitation of Houdini. In addition repeated calling is bad for their health. Each call increases their chances of breast cancer, they are at risk of pyometra, and as with people pregnancy, delivery & lactation is not risk-free.

Pease, please make sure she gets spayed after this litter.


----------

